# Server Hardware



## adripillo (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello, I need to "make" a CPU for web hosting. I wanted to know all your opinions about what you consider the best in relation with HDD, micro chip, mother and memory.

Is just a "home server", I do not want to spend too much money.


----------



## AndyUKG (Jul 22, 2013)

You should be able to build or buy a cheap PC based on any Intel or AMD x86 CPU, a 64bit CPU would be recomendable. You should find support for almost any onboard SATA controllers and network cards, a full list can be found here:

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.1R/hardware.html

The details are really up to your requirements or preferences.


----------



## adripillo (Jul 22, 2013)

AndyUKG said:
			
		

> You should be able to build or buy a cheap PC based on any Intel or AMD x86 CPU, a 64bit CPU would be recomendable. You should find support for almost any onboard SATA controllers and network cards, a full list can be found here:
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.1R/hardware.html
> 
> The details are really up to your requirements or preferences.



Ok, thank you.


----------

